# Error 22 Still. Should I just be patient?



## kirkus (Mar 21, 2006)

I know a lot of you guys have had your Error 22 issues resolved. I'm still disconnected, and I have sent in my test data to the powers that be. Should I waste my time calling DirecTV, or sit back and hope for a solution soon?


----------



## totoros (May 13, 2008)

It may be helpful to describe your setup.


----------



## kirkus (Mar 21, 2006)

totoros said:


> It may be helpful to describe your setup.


Hard wired network; there are multiple connected items all functioning properly (two AppleTV's, three wired desktops, wii, two wireless laptops, two iPhones, one iTouch). No connection issues with any.

HR20 is wired thru 5-port ethernet switch (an AppleTV is functioning on this same switch). Have also tried with isolated connection to router.

Have tried "advanced settings" with both reserved and assigned IP addresses. Sub-net, Gateway, and DNS all the same as all other equipment which is connected to network & internet.

Oddly, though the HR20 indicates a MAC address ending in 67, the router indicates the MAC address of the recognized HR20 as ending in 68. Have tried specific IP reserves using all combinations of MAC's and IP's to no avail.

Though the HR20 shows up in the DHCP client list, I am unable to ping it; all other equipment can be pinged.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

kirkus said:


> Though the HR20 shows up in the DHCP client list, I am unable to ping it; all other equipment can be pinged.


Something is really weird here. My error 22 problems cleared up about a week ago after DTV did "something".

I'm using a Linksys WRT54G router with the HR-21 wired in. The HR-21 does not show up in my DHCP clients list when things are working good.

When I was having problems the box would sometimes (maybe first connect after reset) show up as a client with the name DIRECTV-STB-DF617CE8, but I never got an internet connection when this happened.

I'm using a fixed IP address above the range of DHCP assigned values and am using a Subnet Mask of 255.255.255.0, Default Gateway 192.168.1.1 and DNS set to the Primary DNS of my ISP.

Things have been working great for the past week. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## kirkus (Mar 21, 2006)

oldengineer said:


> When I was having problems the box would sometimes (maybe first connect after reset) show up as a client with the name DIRECTV-STB-DF617CE8, but I never got an internet connection when this happened.


Seems that when I first started messing with it, it also showed the DIrecTV name, but now the name is only blank. I decided to restart the router and HR20 and see what happened. On restart, the router assigned the reserved DHCP IP address I set up at the "68" MAC address, so it seems to acknowledge that MAC address, but still won't connect when I put that address into the HR20.

I'll try connecting one of the HR20-700's tonight and see if it works. (This one is a 100).


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

When I had the Error 22 problem (last week); I failed the internet test; but was still able to download DOD and use MediaShare. The router saw the the HR21; and I was obviously networked. However, I couldn't file an online issues report. Since DirecTv did "something"; I've been good to go.


----------



## kirkus (Mar 21, 2006)

Fixed it. See this post:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1720881#post1720881


----------

